
Notch doesn’t hate Windows 8, he’s just confused  - cooldeal
http://www.withinwindows.com/2012/09/28/notch-doesnt-hate-windows-8-hes-just-confused/
======
csense
DEVELOPER: We spent months working on this. Here's your fees: One Arm, One
Leg. Certify our app, please!

PLATFORM: Please hold...We're sorry, but your product does not comply with our
guidelines. Goodbye!

DEVELOPER: Why are you rejecting our app? We were very careful to do
everything you asked us to!

PLATFORM: Your app does not comply with the guidelines.

DEVELOPER: But we think it does!

PLATFORM: But we think it doesn't! And what we say, goes.

DEVELOPER: But what did we do wrong!

PLATFORM: You didn't comply with our guidelines. That's all we can say.

DEVELOPER: Can you at least refund our application fee?

PLATFORM: Doing that would not comply with our guidelines.

DEVELOPER: Do you have any idea how much it cost us to have several developers
working on this product for months?

PLATFORM: That's your problem, not ours. Have a nice day!

DEVELOPER: (obscenities)

People who are willing to put up with this kind of garbage are writing iPhone
apps. There is little doubt in my mind that the Windows Store will be a
similar experience from the developer's perspective.

------
marshray
Read part 2 and 3 of the post first. Notch wasn't the one who was confused.

